# apacha ant



## dummy89 (26. Mrz 2008)

kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich hier vorgehen sollte?

*After you've created the Ant build file we can execute it by calling Ant to parse and execute it. Use Ant to execute the war build target in your build file by executing Ant in your project home directory via

<path to your ant installation>\bin\ant war
*

Wäre für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar!


----------



## Niki (26. Mrz 2008)

Hast du ein File namens build.xml erstellt und das bin-Verzeichnis von ant in die path-Variable aufgenommen? Wenn ja kannst du dich in das Verzeichnis stellen und "ant war" aufrufen (wenn es ein Target "war" im build.xml gibt)


----------



## dummy89 (26. Mrz 2008)

bekomme den fehler build.xml does not exist obwohl es existiert...


----------

